# اسابيع الصوم في صور  " تصميمات قديمه " " الأسد المرقصي "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]




*

*










​ 









​​


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2012)

*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
تصاميم فى منتهى الروعه كالعاده
الرب يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::
كل عام وانت بخير اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
وكل عام وكل اخوتي فى المنتدي
 بخير وسلام وأمان
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
جميله جدا تصميماتك
احييك اخي الغالي
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي
++بداية العمر++
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول​


----------



## اليعازر (19 فبراير 2012)

اسمح لي أن أكون من المعجبين الدائمين بعملك..

كل سنة وانت طيب..

الرب يباركك، ويبارك فنّك.


.


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2012)

*ف منتهى الجمااال بجد
كل سنه وانت طيب يا عياد وكل الاعضاء بخير *


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2012)

روعه روعه روعه 

بجد تسلم ايدك يا عياد 

كل سنه وانت طيب 

وتسلم ايدك يا فنان 

اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2012)

*حلوين جدا
كل سنه وانت طيب ياعياد *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 فبراير 2012)

*فمنتهى الجمال*
* كل سنه وانت طيب يا عياد *​


----------



## zezza (19 فبراير 2012)

*بجد تحفة اوووووووووى
كل سنة و انت طيب و كل سعب المسيح بخير *


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2012)

حلوين اوووي كلهم عياد تسلم ايدك
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2012)

صور فى منتهى الروعة
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## rania79 (19 فبراير 2012)

تحفة بجد عياد بيك
ميرسى ليك


----------



## jesus_son012 (20 فبراير 2012)

كل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى سعداء
وصوم مبارك بأذن المسيح

الصور رائعة يا عم عياد
 تعيش تصمم:t31:


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 فبراير 2012)

جمال اووووووووى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 فبراير 2012)

رااااااااااااائع جداً يا عياد باشا يا شهبندر الفنانين العرب 

وعشان خاطر عيونك جارى النسخ 

والذهاب بهما إلى مكان آخر  هههههههههههههههه

بس متخافشى هبقا اقولهم ده شغل الأسد المرقسى شهبندر الفنانين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 فبراير 2012)

*ملحوظة على الماشى 
كنت نفسى أقيمك 
بس للأسف 
بتظهرلى رسالة إدارية بتقولى 
ممنوع تقيم أخوكى أسد الإسود 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يدك يا عياد تصاميم بجد رائعه...
 مرسى ليك.
و كل سنه و انت طيب..ليك عندى تقييم مش نافع دلوقتى  هلف لفه و ارجع تانى


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 فبراير 2012)

*تصاميم جميلة جدا
للاسف مقدرتش اقيمك
ربنا يبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## هالة الحب (20 فبراير 2012)

اكثر من رائعه


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

كل سنة وانتا طيب 

لا تنسى تصوم الأربعا والجمعة 

جميلة تصميماتك ... ربنا يستخدمها لمجد اسمه


----------



## تـ+ـونى (20 فبراير 2012)

رائعين جدا
كل سنه وانت طيب
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
> تصاميم فى منتهى الروعه كالعاده
> الرب يبارك موهبتك*​



* وحضرتك بالصحه والسلامه 
ميرسي يا استاذي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> :::::::::::::::::::::
> كل عام وانت بخير اخي الحبيب
> "!! Coptic Lion !!"
> ...



*وحضرتك وكل شعب المسيح بخير 
الاجمل مرورك يا فنان 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> اسمح لي أن أكون من المعجبين الدائمين بعملك..
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب..
> 
> ...



* دا شرف رهيب ليا يا استاذي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا ر**ب** 
ويبارك حياتك 
وحضرتك طيب
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ف منتهى الجمااال بجد
> كل سنه وانت طيب يا عياد وكل الاعضاء بخير *



*وانتي طيبه يا حوماتي
مييرسي لزوؤك يا كبيره 
نورتي الموضوع leasantr
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> روعه روعه روعه
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا عياد
> كل سنه وانت طيب
> وتسلم ايدك يا فنان
> ...


*ميرسي يا مامتي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
وكل سنه وانتي بخير وسعاده وكل الاسره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *حلوين جدا
> كل سنه وانت طيب ياعياد *​



* وانتي طيبه يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *فمنتهى الجمال*
> * كل سنه وانت طيب يا عياد *​



* وانتي طيبه يا عسوله 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *بجد تحفة اوووووووووى
> كل سنة و انت طيب و كل سعب المسيح بخير *


* ميرسي اووووووووي
وانتي طيبه يا حماتي leasantr هههههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حلوين اوووي كلهم عياد تسلم ايدك
> وكل سنة وانت طيب


* الاحلي مرورك يا فنانه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> صور فى منتهى الروعة
> ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك
> ويفرح قلبك
> ​



* اشكرك اختي كلدانيه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
وكل سنه وانتي بخير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تحفة بجد عياد بيك
> ميرسى ليك



* شانكي يا حماتي 
ربونا يفرحك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

jesus_son012 قال:


> كل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى سعداء
> وصوم مبارك بأذن المسيح
> 
> الصور رائعة يا عم عياد
> تعيش تصمم:t31:



* امين يا رب 
تكون انت وكل الاعضاء وشعب المسيح بخير 
ميرسي يا غالي 
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> جمال اووووووووى
> ربنا يباركك



* ويباركك يا رب 
ميرسي يا قمر 
وبجد الصوره الرمزيه والتوقيع تحفه 
زوؤك جميل جدا ههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> رااااااااااااائع جداً يا عياد باشا يا شهبندر الفنانين العرب
> وعشان خاطر عيونك جارى النسخ
> والذهاب بهما إلى مكان آخر  هههههههههههههههه
> بس متخافشى هبقا اقولهم ده شغل الأسد المرقسى شهبندر الفنانين



*150 جنيه رسوم نقل 
هههههههههههه
تحت امرك يا باشا 
انتي تامري 
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تسلم يدك يا عياد تصاميم بجد رائعه...
> مرسى ليك.
> و كل سنه و انت طيب..ليك عندى تقييم مش نافع دلوقتى  هلف لفه و ارجع تانى



*ميرسي يا باشا 
وبجد ربنا يفرح قلبك عالتشجيع ده 
بس يا ريت متنسيش التقيم 
علشان بتنسي اليومين دول هههههههه

كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

karima قال:


> *تصاميم جميلة جدا
> للاسف مقدرتش اقيمك
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك​*



* ميرسي استاذه كريمه 
كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه 

وجودك في حد ذاته بميت تقيم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> اكثر من رائعه



* اشكرك اختي هاله 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> كل سنة وانتا طيب
> 
> لا تنسى تصوم الأربعا والجمعة
> 
> جميلة تصميماتك ... ربنا يستخدمها لمجد اسمه



*مش لما نشوف موضوعك هيرسي علي ايه الاول 
اصوم اربع وجمعه 
ولا اتنين وخميس 
ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا عمنا 
وكل سنه وانت بخير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> رائعين جدا
> كل سنه وانت طيب
> ​



* وانت طيب يا جميل 
ربنا يخليك 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

حلووووووووووووين خاااااااااااااااااااالص
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

وبعد اذنك اخدت دى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حلووووووووووووين خاااااااااااااااااااالص
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> وبعد اذنك اخدت دى



*الاحلي مرورك يا غالي 
وانت طيب يا رب 
اتفضلها طبعا من غير استاذان 
*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 فبراير 2012)

_حبيبي الأسد المرقصي 
صور ومناسبات جميلة ورائعة 
الرب يبارك مجهودكم ويعوضكم بممحبته
_


----------



## happy angel (23 فبراير 2012)

*تصميمات  رااائعه جدااا
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------

